# Obscure libretti. Telemann.



## JohnWH (Jul 13, 2018)

Does anyone know a place to find obscure libretti? I'm looking specifically for Telemann's Don Quixote.


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

Usually through detective work!

Here's the German libretto:
https://www.deutsche-digitale-bibliothek.de/item/AUUEZJBWSJ32WEBZ5XX7BVDXBPZ75W6B

And an English language synopsis:
https://static1.squarespace.com/sta...0335417/2015_Haymarket_DonQuichotte_FINAL.pdf


----------



## JohnWH (Jul 13, 2018)

NickFuller said:


> Usually through detective work!
> 
> Here's the German libretto:
> https://www.deutsche-digitale-bibliothek.de/item/AUUEZJBWSJ32WEBZ5XX7BVDXBPZ75W6B
> ...


Thanks! Really what I am having a hard time finding is an english translation of the German. Preferably a side by side.


----------

